
Higher Education Bubble May Explode in Taxpayers’ Faces - olalonde
http://www.openmarket.org/2012/03/09/higher-education-bubble-may-explode-in-taxpayers-faces/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Openmarketorg+%28OpenMarket.org%29
======
GiraffeNecktie
Just a dreadful right wing propaganda piece featuring a big incoherent spew of
numbers and some quotes from "experts" who are all card carrying members of
the same side of the political echo chamber and then the obligatory hyperbolic
shot at Obama, this time for "demonizing" for-profit colleges. Gimme a break.

------
itsmequinn
I don't trust an article that goes from zero to blockquote in .01 seconds

